# Official Suspensions according to insidehoops



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The Knicks and Nuggets organizations have each been fined $500,000 each as a result of the altercation.

· Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony has been suspended for 15 games.

· Knicks guard Nate Robinson has been suspended for 10 games.

· Nuggets guard J.R. Smith has been suspended for 10 games.

· Knicks guard Mardy Collins has been suspended for six games.

· Knicks forward Jared Jeffries has been suspended for four games.

· Knicks center Jerome James has been suspended for one game for leaving the bench during an on-court altercation.

· Nuggets forward Nene has been suspended one game for leaving the bench during an on-court altercation.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Of course these will be appealed, so it will be interesting to see if they get reduced.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope so.

15 games without Melo is a lot. I think he deserves no more than 10. 










That ain't no Vulcan Neck Pinch...4 games? Puhlease.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Of course these will be appealed, so it will be interesting to see if they get reduced.




I think they'll get appealed, but not reduced. I realize you guys are fans of the team, but looking at it objectively Anthony deserves the fine and suspension he gets.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I think they'll get appealed, but not reduced. I realize you guys are fans of the team, but looking at it objectively Anthony deserves the fine and suspension he gets.


Before erroneously judging my comments, perhaps you should review how many games I predicted Melo would be suspended which is between 16 and 20


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nene got one game too i think. JR's should be the exact same as collins. what did JR do that collins didnt??? we need AI now! :nonono:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> nene got one game too i think. JR's should be the exact same as collins. what did JR do that collins didnt??? we need AI now! :nonono:


JR tumbled out of bounce with Nate


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I think they'll get appealed, but not reduced. I realize you guys are fans of the team, but looking at it objectively Anthony deserves the fine and suspension he gets.


I figured 5-10 for Melo like almost everybody else, but I doubt it'll get changed because Stern has to make a point. I think almost everyone's were higher than most people expected.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here's how I see it:

Melo should smile and take the 15 he got, cause I expected something like 20 atleast. Nene & Jerome James were just vcitims of the situations, they tried to stop it but left the bench...nothing can really be placed with the blame. Mardy got what he deserved IMO, all he did was a hard fould, which has been done before.

JR & Nate both got a fair 10, because if you look at it, it was them who really kept the thing going when there should've been a Collins tech. Jefferies got what I roughly expected, and that's pretty much how I see it.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Here's how I see it:
> 
> Melo should smile and take the 15 he got, cause I expected something like 20 atleast. Nene & Jerome James were just vcitims of the situations, they tried to stop it but left the bench...nothing can really be placed with the blame. Mardy got what he deserved *IMO, all he did was a hard fould*, which has been done before.
> 
> JR & Nate both got a fair 10, because if you look at it, it was them who really kept the thing going when there should've been a Collins tech. Jefferies got what I roughly expected, and that's pretty much how I see it.


[strike]u are a ****ing idiot[/strike]. nuff said.

No personal attacks - gambitnut


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> JR tumbled out of bounce with Nate


so he tackled nate. collins tackled jr in mid flight around his neck... same ****.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> [strike]u are a ****ing idiot[/strike]. nuff said.
> 
> No personal attacks - gambitnut


Ha, I should've known saying something about Mardy Collins wouldn't go over well with Nugget fans :laugh:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lets all pray and hope that carmelo gets less then 10


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

join the carmelo fan club and help support him


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone remember what the suspensions were for Pistons-Pacers?

This was definately not on the same level but I think the suspensions were fair if anything I would change Jeffries and Collins suspensions around. The way Jeffries chased Melo was insane. Also the picture is so misleading (the one with Jeffries hand on Melo's neck he was just trying to push him back: check the video)

Also Collins just did a hard foul no biggie. He didnt roll around in the crowd with the guy. Then Collins backed off he didnt seem to instigate it further.

Im a Rockets fan.

My opinion anyways.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

melo better get less than 10, i have him on my fantasty team/ where am i gonna get 31 points a night from?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Mardy Collins should get 10 games.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hroz said:


> Also Collins just did a hard foul no biggie. He didnt roll around in the crowd with the guy. Then Collins backed off he didnt seem to instigate it further.


are u joking? he was told by his coach to rape anybody in the lane. he ****ing waits for jr to get off the ground and then horse collar tackles him in mid flight! thats illegal in FOOTBALL!!! then after hes been held back, continues to run his mouth both at JR and then melo after *knowing* hes protected. unfortunately melo had to drop him with his mouth still running...

collins should have gotten EXACTLY waht JR got. collins tackled smith. JR tackled nate. JR pushed collins after. collins pushed back. collins ran his mouth. JR ran his mouth back. JR got punched by nate. collins, well, got knocked out!

maybe the only reason mardy(what kind of name anyway?) didnt get as much games as JR was because his knock out was punnishment enough :whoknows:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

btw, bill simmons had a GREAT collumn that i agree with 100%.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> btw, bill simmons had a GREAT collumn that i agree with 100%.


True. I've lost respect for Stern. 15 games for Melo - fine but Isiah walks???? I'm no George Karl fan but he put it right; Isiah is a jerk and if Knicks had any sense they'd fire him. Now. Back to Stern; he's no way near in the class of, say, Paul Tagliabue - the new NFL commish seems cool too.


----------

